# New Website for us TPUers



## 3870x2 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to get really heavy in game programming in the future, and am planning to make a website for collaboration between TPUers and anyone else who might happen upon the site.

This is going to happen very quickly, probably within the next week.  What do I need from TPU? a few things:

1. A name for the website, IE www.(web name here).com/org/net. witty, fun, w/e, just name some.
2. A set of members to become part of the project.
3. Some to help with the website (programmers, artists, thinktanks)
4. Any other ideas you bright minds might have.


The best way to succeed is to be among like-minded peers of excellence, and this is the idea behind the website.

The games will start simple of course, some might even be text based, and with these days technologies, it is not unusual to see NES quality games being made by single individuals.

If you want to become part of this project:

Email your information to:  Jacob@ashleysphotography.biz


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

1) gamesource.com, gamecoders.com, gamecode.com, skidmarks.com
2) I'll lend a hand as time permits.
3) Site help and testing of projects. 
4) Before you go live, define the scope and goals of the site. Is it going to be forum based or have full projects like sourceforge. Online versioning system for releases? What tools will be available for collaboration? Is everything going to be open source? If not, how will you protect the IP? Where will the source code and binaries reside? Who will have access to each?

Just the tip of the iceburg. Good idea, though.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 22, 2009)

It will launch before most of those questions are met, but I do have answers for a few of them:

*Forum based or have full projects like sourceforge:*
_The website will have a forum in the near future (going to have to figure that one out myself), but the forum will not define the website.  The website will be oriented with profiles per person, and what they have to offer._

*Online versioning system for releases?*
_Yes, there will be previous versions of the releases, depending on what the author(s) are willing to submit._

*What tools will be available for collaboration?*
_Tools made available will be purely information based, and resource based.  This means that the user will be given links to an informational/tutorial knowledge based on the growing collaboration of the users, including free compilers for different kinds of languages, and other editing programs, like 3do editors, sound editors, image editors, etc...._

*Is everything going to be open source?*
_This depends entirely upon the user or group.  I recommend open source for maximum participation and collaboration, but I will not force you to do anything of the sort._

*Where will the source code and binaries reside?*
_I will be looking towards the maximum advancement of the website.  That being said, the website will be considered advanced towards a high amount of usage, and 3rd party subsidiaries will be used.  I will try to provide this out of my own pocket, so that users are not asked to "sign up" to download files, etc. _

*Who will have access to each?*
_ Once again, this is based entirely on the parties involved on the project.  If they want something to go public, it will be public.  Other than that, every user on the site will be able to access the information on the website.  (I dont expect a whole lot of traffic, but you never know on the internet)_

Thank you Kreij, these are very valid questions.  Me being a very unorganized person,  this might help educate those on what exactly is going on here.

For the record, I am a novice web designer, and you shouldnt expect anything but my maximum participation in this project, and I hope to hear more questions on this thread in the future.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

> and I hope to hear more questions on this thread in the future.



I hope you mean the near future ... like now. lol

Orient the site by project, with the projects described in reasonable detail on the front page and linked pages for more detail. Make members join a project and let the project manager decide on the level of access to code based on the member's contributions.

By online versioning I meant "per file". Every time a contributor modifies a single file, that file will have to be tested and merged into the project when it passes mustard.

By collaboration tools I mean will it be IM based, private forum based, another app?

Force the users to not only become members, but also sign up for a project if they want the source code in a pre-released state. Let the project manager decide who gets to be in on the project. Allow anonymous download of released binaries only. Again the project manager can make the decision if they want to release beta binaries for public testing.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just remember that this can be for the novice to the very advanced programmers, and can encompass any sort of program, even if not a game, in any language.

Also, even if you are just browsing through this thread, take a shot at a catchy .com name!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

You want to help novices in programming?
I certainly hope so as there is nothing more rewarding in life than helping someone.
My opinion is that if you won't share the knowledge you have gained, then you have gained nothing.

Thus the reason for the first line in my sig. 

Oh yeah, catchy names. How about LateNightCoders.com?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 22, 2009)

if you dont mind me asking, what is your choice programming language kreij?

wonder if allyourbasearebelongtous.com is available?


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

I like C#, but C++ is fine too. VB is mildly frustrating but okay. 
I'm up for anything except COBOL which is out of the question.
(I still cannot find a good reason to learn F#)

LOL ... How about CodeOn.com?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2009)

code on will turn off alot of people i think. the name implies its all about coding. which some casual gamers may find incredably boring o relatively unintresting. you might want a combination. like gamecoder.com or something like that. a name that encompasses most of the sites would be attributes.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

Ummm ... it is all about coding. At least I think that was the idea.


> Just remember that this can be for the novice to the very advanced programmers, and can encompass any sort of program, even if not a game, in any language.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Ummm ... it is all about coding. At least I think that was the idea.





> The games will start simple of course, some might even be text based, and with these days technologies, it is not unusual to see NES quality games being made by single individuals.




? im confused


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 22, 2009)

this is a great idea especially if you are just getting into it then you will have a timeline of all your accomplishments and maybe at some point it can get you work


my quirky name suggestion
codersaregamers2.com


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2009)

I vote for skidmarks.com! 

Obviously I have nothing of real value to add except a thumbs up from one of your potential consumers.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't be confused. It's still in pre-pre-pre-alpha release. 

38 is still kicking around ideas overall.
Gaming code? Any code? Other stuff?

He wants to hear everyones' ideas.

@Wrig : After you've coded all night only to realize that what you've done is crap, skidmarks.com is not so far fetched.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 22, 2009)

mycodefu.com
coderawr.com
pumpedcode.com
linesniffers.com
freehotpornoforyou.com

All open right now.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol, Jiz. freehotpornoforyou.com would definitely get him traffic.

I've done this so many times when creating a new project.
What to name it.
That is one of the most unimportant things to consider at the beginning.
When the content or function of the site/project becomes clear the name will present itself.

I'm voting for CodePowerUp! 
(If 38 names it this, I will bail. )


----------



## a111087 (Dec 22, 2009)

i'm looking for a job, would you like to hire me???


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2009)

a111087 said:


> i'm looking for a job, would you like to hire me???



i dont think a paid job is what he had in mind


----------



## a111087 (Dec 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont think a paid job is what he had in mind



its just an offer.  paid = faster & better
and i don't ask for much, right now i just want to shove my leg into the IT door and get some experience 
I will even work off the clock
think about it 

oh and I take paypal only


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 22, 2009)

I had so many good names but all of them are taken! God damn internet!
Livetocode.com
Codingthegame.com
Thefinalcode.com - unfortunately taken.
*Thegamingcode.com or Gamingcode.com*
Thecodeofapproval.com

Thats all I can think of atm. Thegamingcode.com and gamingcode.com are still usable which was a surprise to me. Hope your website works out well for you.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 22, 2009)

There might be some things I would be willing to pay for, maybe some things that are out of reach.  It will not come in the form of a paycheck, but maybe a few bucks here and there for artwork or bits of code, etc....

The goal of my second post was to let users know that I will answer any questions in a timely manner, to the best of my abilities.


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 22, 2009)

I can help with any photoshop work


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 22, 2009)

If anyone has any experience implementing fora, it would be very helpful.  I already have a host for the site.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

What's "fora"?


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 23, 2009)

Kreij said:


> What's "fora"?



I believe it means forum.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 23, 2009)

codegamewin.com?


----------



## Kreij (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you mean using the term "fora" as the plural for forum as opposed to forums?

Hey !  I like Don's domain suggestion.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Do you mean using the term "fora" as the plural for forum as opposed to forums?
> 
> Hey !  I like Don's domain suggestion.



Yep, that is correct.  For those of you who dont know, Kreij is the resident programming guru, if you have a programming question about C, Fortran, Qbasic, to C#, Java, etc... he will have the answer for ya, or will find it for ya.  Praise be that he finds my lil project interesting.

I think ill program in c++, but im not sure yet.  I know a little bit of all languages, mostly c++, c#, visual basic, and Java, but Ill try to stick with learning one thoroughly.  What would you suggest for programming?  I believe the industry standard is c++, but is moving on to sharp//java. (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Kreij (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol ... that is a kind statement 38, but I am no better than the rest of the people here who code, and many are more versed in their favorite language than I am.

Program in the language that bests suits the need of what you are writing.

I can help you implement "fora", but only if you start calling it "forums" so I don't barf.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Lol ... that is a kind statement 38, but I am no better than the rest of the people here who code, and many are more versed in their favorite language than I am.
> 
> Program in the language that bests suits the need of what you are writing.
> 
> I can help you implement "fora", but only if you start calling it "forums" so I don't barf.



well, ill meet halfway at forams.

I have never implemented anything of the sort, and if there is a freeware/GNU public licensed kind of forum package, I would be very interested.  If it costs, ill have to look into it.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 23, 2009)

I used Snitz but there are quite a few other free ones.

Since you are just starting out, give one of them a try for the for*a*ms.
We can test it ourselves to see if it will be good enough.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 23, 2009)

I come back from vacation on Sunday, and will hit the ground running at that point.  Ill try to get the forum up first.  What should I expect when setting up a forum? in particular, Snitz?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I come back from vacation on Sunday, and will hit the ground running at that point.  Ill try to get the forum up first.  What should I expect when setting up a forum? in particular, Snitz?



id actually set up the site first. probably much easier to merge the databases that way. so people dont need to login to 2 places


----------



## Kreij (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't looked at the latest versions of Snitz, but it should be really straight forward. 
It used to be just install in domain, configure, set up initial accounts, go.

WE leave on vacation Monday afternoon, but there is WiFi at the place we are staying on the island. Planning on bringing Mrs. Kreij's laptop so I should be around at least once in awhile, when I'm not deep sea fishing or whatever.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> id actually set up the site first. probably much easier to merge the databases that way. so people dont need to login to 2 places



well, I meant forum as in the website.  The only database will be that which holds the forum, Im not much of a SQL guru and would probable be better left managing the current SQL databases given by Snitz.  If I decide to expand beyond that, I can manage the databases just fine.  The basic site functions will come first, then the forums, so that we can discuss the site in the works.

Also, if it isnt a problem for Wiz, and as corny as it might have seemed, i like the sound of CodePowerUP!


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

codepowerup is already taken...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 25, 2009)

1. www.TheMailManRocks.com
2. Im an artist and Ill help if ya need it.


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

and yes, i am in too.. i can code, design, developer

i code on c# mostly.. for desktop apps
and on the web on asp classic and php

i can design templates..

and on the web.. html, css, and javascript


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I will be coding heavily in JAVA, and my contributions will be mostly JAVA and C#.


----------



## human_error (Dec 25, 2009)

I can help coding in java and java OpenGl (i have made a fps game engine in jogl already  )


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

@3870

so how to get in this thing.. ? i wanna be in it..


----------



## Kreij (Dec 25, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> @3870
> 
> so how to get in this thing.. ? i wanna be in it..



Large monetary bribes would be my first thought.


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol.. i dont have money to buy a hosting for my self and you are talking about large monetary bribes.. hehe..


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I never had this problem on my XP machine, but im on a relatives vista machine, and after installing the JDK, the paths are all jacked up, and refuse to work.

Is there any fix to the classpath problem?  I cant run any programs without using the CP option in command line (which after several compilations can become very tiring.)

You think the devs at java would fix this, instead it is still primitive.

I use netbeans at home, but not here.

@smart:  The OP will now contain an email to send to if you want to be a part of this.  I will put all the participants in a distro list.

Email your information to:  Jacob@ashleysphotography.biz


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah.. make me part of it


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 26, 2009)

tell me what you think is best: (throwing some names out there real quick)

byteclub.net/org
proprogramming.com/net/org
CodePowerUP.biz/net/org
OOarsenal.com (object oriented arsenal)
OOpwnership.com


any other ideas?


----------



## Kreij (Dec 26, 2009)

ByteClub is a cool name 

@3870 : I sent you an e-mail. Not sure what info you want so if you need more just reply.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2009)

Damn you dont want my mad crazy photoshop skillz?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2009)

mainly participants for collaboration.

I am getting heavily into JAVA, if you are a C#/C++ guru, we would appreciate your expertise.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> mainly participants for collaboration.
> 
> I am getting heavily into JAVA, if you are a C#/C++ guru, we would appreciate your expertise.



I think I can make the ballzy statment that no one on this site knows more about Photoshop than me. So if you do need help with that let me know. Ill be happy to help.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 27, 2009)

www.gameology.com


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 28, 2009)

gameogy.com is taken by those generic search placeholders.  People will reserve thousands of domains for the $1 a year they cost, and try to sell them for hundreds, sometimes thousands, depending on what the website name is.

There can't be any law against this, because of course the internet is universal among the world, so they have a hayday with it.  Same goes for byteclub.com


----------



## Disparia (Dec 28, 2009)

enormousbits.com

dukenukeminfinite.com

icodegames.com


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2009)

www.fappincodes.com


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 28, 2009)

> I need a site name by tomorrow.  List your site names.  The winner gets $5 gifted to their paypal for the best (open) website address.  The contest is til tomorrow night, however will not end until there are atleast 10 participants.  The actual CLEAR rules of the contest is shown below:
> 
> 
> 1.  Each person gets to list 3 different website names (IE www.thebyteclub.com//gamecodewin.biz/thebusiness.org)
> ...


you can find the contest here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1694383#post1694383


----------



## Disparia (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL, there's a contest for it? Now I'm really going to try


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmm. So I take it we email you our 3 we came up with?
I'll be taking a class on JAVA in a few weeks, maybe I could be of some assistance.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2009)

nope, post it on the thread.


----------

